# Could use advice on how to cool my comp + video card



## -mg- (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Dell Dimension 4700 along with a Gainward GeForce 6600GT. I'm having problems coping with the horrible ventilation on the Dell case. The Gainward card heats up like you wouldn't believe, and I've already fried one of the cards by overheating it playing Doom 3. I have a new card now, and I've prevented it from overheating by pulling the side of my computer case off, running a fan directly in the case when I'm playing games. 

Can anyone make a suggestion on how else to cool it off so I can slide the side of the case back on? Sorry if this sounds like a bit of a dumbed down question. 

And if anyone's interested in the temperatures it's running at - without running games it sits around 49 celcius to about 51 celcius. Running a game with the fan blowing in the case it rises to about 60-80 celcius depending on the graphical intensity of the game. 

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put a fan on the front of the case drawing air in
and one on the rear exausting
also it might pay to use some artic silver on the cpu
instructions here
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

are those temps for the card? or the cpu?

i'd say get new gpu, and cpu heatsinks and fans.

look at Zalman's cool stuff, works great.


----------

